# Trading Cages



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Mom likes tv sometimes and she used to watch a tv show called "trading spaces".

So I thought this might be a neat topic..

Here's a link to some NIC cages....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=21

if you could pick any of them...what would you pick?

OR...how would you design your own cage if you could design it?

What toys do you have in it now?

Let's talk about cages...


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Apr 6, 2007)

Elvis here. 

I tink I should be loose. My gets all mad cause I destroy da NIC cagesin one night I took down a wall. So I got put back in a cage. Now Ijust get extra outside time. I think eberyting should be to chew.Anywayz if I hab to choose I choose dese. Dey belond to Mocha and Lokiand Fey and Sprite. 

Mocha and Loki's:






Fey and Sprite's:


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Apr 6, 2007)

Connor here.

Mama Slave made me a new one because I like to jump. I am very happy with what I have. All I need is a friend.


----------



## ~Ebony~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Well firstly we wanna live in the house! The bigslave won't let us.We have our own house outside, but now wehave to share that with Maddie:X

Me and Pebble want Rodney and Layla's cage!





Maddie is not invited:disgust:


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is our house....it's roomy and pretty cool. Any of you hunky bucks want to come visit?


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow - some neat cages....how do you like your cage decorated?

I am pretty much freeroaming and I miss my cage sometimes...but not much.

I always liked the plastic baby keys mom had in there 'cause I could throw them around when I was having a temper tantrum.

When I was younger.....of course!


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Apr 6, 2007)

Mom really tends to overdecorate. Shehas all sorts of jingly things hanging around and, of course, lots oftoys the either make noise or are good to chew. We don't holdthis against her; she means well. We do like a lot of thechewy things and love to toss the cardboard tubes around.

We do LOVE our willow tent and cardboard house. Mom did good here.


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 7, 2007)

SparkyandScooter, you guys have a nice cage! Mymommy has the same rug and I like to run around on it and eat itsometimes. But it takes up the whole room! I can't imagine something sobig being my cage!


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 17, 2007)

Cage? What is a cage? I have abedroom. Is that the same as a cage? We have one ofthose white panel looking things with shelves, but we don't get putinit - it's just our place to play and hop, and it holds our poo box.

Is a cage like a place where non-royalty is kept?

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Apr 23, 2007)

Connor here, Mama made me a new cage cause I ambonded. We are very happy. Dallas and I were talking we need a newgirl. Teresa is kinda small to share.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (May 2, 2007)

Wow - I LIKES those cages....I bet I could find a way to sneaks out...

I likes sneaksing!

Drew


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 2, 2007)

Ebony! OMG! I want that cage! It's awesome! How many NIC cubes did you use to build those?! That is SWEET! :colors:


----------

